# UAV's and Time Travel



## AWP (Sep 19, 2019)

I was going to post a musing in the Open Mic thread, but thought it would make for a fun, and knowing this crowd, very stupid thread.

Say you could go back in time with a UAV or similar ISR platform. What would you record?

- Last stand of the 44th Foot outside of Jalalabad, Cannae, the British Squares receiving Napolean's cavalry charge at Waterloo, Battle of the Little Big Horn, Rorke's Drift, etc. I think seeing these iconic battles and scenes would be fascinating.
- The Pyramids, Stonehenge, Masca Lines, etc. How were they made? 
- Dallas, November 22, 1963. Put that controversy for rest once and for all.
- Marilyn Monroe's death. Who was there that night, if anyone?
- Everest, 1924. Did Mallory reach the summit?

I think it would be fascinating to see some of these events and end some mysteries.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2019)

1)  Did he have sex with that woman....Ms. Lewinsky? 

2)  What country was Baby Obama's baby shower held in?

3)  Was that tool-shed REALLY the one to shoot and Kill Bin Laden?  
(my fantasy has always been 'no', and that the SEAL who did, honored has commitment to be a true quiet professional.)


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 19, 2019)

Numerous WW2 battlefields.
- The battle of Stalingrad.  It would be amazing to see the true scope of the bloodiest battle ever fought.  Especially the Russians crossing the Volga.
-The battle of Kursk.
-The battle of Berlin.
-The invasion of Normandy, from the Airborne drops down to Omaha.

I always thought it would be interesting to see Amelia Earhart's final flight and know exactly when and how she went down.

If there's no limit, seeing the eruption of Mt. Vesuvius would be fascinating also.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 19, 2019)

The first person to figure out how to make cocoa edible that I might worship them...

LL


----------



## Scarecrow (Sep 20, 2019)

Jesus’ conception date and see what Mary was really up to.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 20, 2019)

Things I'd try to answer:
Would be nice to see if DB Cooper survived and if so, where did he run off to.
What happened to the Mary Celeste crew?
What happened to the Roanoke colonists?
What exactly happened during the murders of the Gruber family and their maid and who did it?


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 20, 2019)

- Creation of earth 
- The Pre Flood Civilizations
- Hannibal’s March across the Alps
- battle of Troy 
-battle of Thermopylae 
-crusades
-siege of Vienna
- renaissance 
- battle of yellow tavern
- pre Columbus America


----------



## Airbud (Sep 20, 2019)

- 1893 Chicago World’s Fair
- 7 wonders of the ancient world
In both cases I feel like old photographs/drawings don’t really give a good idea of the size. I’d like to see them next to the other buildings and technology of the day.


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2019)

I'd use it to catch one of my old team leaders whacking off in the shower and then use it to blackmail him - forcing him out of SOF forever and back to wherever it was that he came from.

If that didn't work, I'd probably go for my alternate and check out the grassy knoll in Dallas to see who really shot JFK then I'd sell the story to "Weekly World News"
Maybe even grab a few parchments from the Library at Alexandria right before it burned down - then I'd put them bitches on eBay.
...I know it sounds selfish, but if I get my hands on a real time machine, I'm going to use it for capitalism - getting paid - make that money !!!

Probably even fly that thing into the future a few years so I could place some YUGE bets on a couple of big sporting events.   
For sure on the JFK thing though - maybe even see if I could use it to save Mary Jo Kopechne .


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2019)

Box said:


> ...maybe even see if I could use it to save Mary Jo Kopechne .



Then would you hit it?


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2019)

...happily married and she looks way better than Mary Jo.   However, if I was to hit it BEFORE I got married - who knows.   
I'll have to work it into my time travel agenda.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 20, 2019)

Wait...we can monetarily profit off this?

Sold American!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gunfight at the OK corral. Who fired first, and did Wyatt Earp really stand out in the open, while everyone else got shot the fuck up?

Wild Bill Hickoks and Davis Tutt's gunfight, 75 yards with a Navy colt cap and ball, right through the heart... hmmmm

Who actually got the virgin Mary preggo?

Did Jesus carry his own cross?

A few others...


----------



## Butthead (Sep 20, 2019)

- did OJ do it
- the months of Col. Fleckinger and the two corpsman with him traversing in the jungle to rescue all those in need of aid
- Capt. Gary Michael Rose's MOH actions in Vietnam


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2019)

Dinosaurs. What the fuck is wrong with you people??!! Don't you want to see dinosaurs??


----------



## Brill (Sep 20, 2019)

I’d like to go back to @AWP ’s commissioning and when they said “whoever objects, speak now or forever hold your piece” I’d have some things to say.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> I’d like to go back to @AWP ’s commissioning and when they said “whoever objects, speak now or forever hold your piece” I’d have some things to say.




He was at Bagram for 30 years. The aircraft carrier that never finds a port. Locked in a shipping container with chronic masturbators and occasionally rocketed by dirty bearded pedophiles. It explains a lot.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 20, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Dinosaurs. What the fuck is wrong with you people??!! Don't you want to see dinosaurs??


Too risky that a pterodactyl will eat the drone.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2019)

No one said the drone wouldn’t be armed.

Yes, that opens a whole bunch of other possibilities.


----------



## Brill (Sep 20, 2019)

policemedic said:


> No one said the drone wouldn’t be armed.



Beto hates you.


----------



## Butthead (Sep 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> Beto hates you.


Something tells me he hates _all_ of us


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

Washington leading troops, the death of Ceaser, signing of The Declaration of Independence, the Alamo, DB Coopers jump,  Blackbeard when he buried his treasure, and follow Bin Laden from Toro Boro to get that reward money for his earlier demise.


----------



## Board and Seize (Sep 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> I’d like to go back to @AWP ’s commissioning and when they said “whoever objects, speak now or forever hold your piece” I’d have some things to say.



I'd go back to watch @lindy (back from the future) speaking at @AWP 's commissioning just to see everyone else holding their pieces... I imagine it will have went (man, time travel is a bitch for tenses) something like this:


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> I’d like to go back to @AWP ’s commissioning and when they said “whoever objects, speak now or forever hold your piece” I’d have some things to say.



You and me both.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 21, 2019)

policemedic said:


> No one said the drone wouldn’t be armed.



Hell, yes, we're going to take your imaginary time travel drone!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 21, 2019)

AWP said:


> I was going to post a musing in the Open Mic thread, but thought it would make for a fun, and knowing this crowd, very stupid thread.
> 
> Say you could go back in time with a UAV or similar ISR platform. What would you record?
> 
> ...



1) Does this UAV have weapons?
2) Can one assume since we have a time traveling UAV we have also cracked the nut on an AERIAL resupply of gas and bombs?  

These 2 questions should drive most answers......#allThegbus #unlimitedGas


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> 1) Does this UAV have weapons?
> 2) Can one assume since we have a time traveling UAV we have also cracked the nut on an AERIAL resupply of gas and bombs?
> 
> These 2 questions should drive most answers......#allThegbus #unlimitedGas



I like how you think, but no and no. I'm looking at it from a pure info gathering/ don't interfere with time point of view. If you want to, this is fantasy mental masturbation, so park all of the MQ-9's overhead required to solve life's problems. Send the 9 line, 10ms delay, SHACK.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 21, 2019)

Understand no weapons!!!  With this new info, request to park over Denmark, circa 800 AD...Did Ragnar invent the compass, and is he my father....?!?!?!!?!!!


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 21, 2019)

Who fired the first shot at Lexington Green.

ETA: for that matter, the entire day - from whoever the source was who tipped off Revere's network, to his ride, to what should have been Wittemore's last stand, to whether or not Pickering actually had orders to let the British pass into Boston... would all be an amazing sequence of events to watch.

The original production method of Damascus steel.

Not sure if I actually want to know this one or let the mystery remain - the actual burial site of Genghis Khan.  I'd want to know because it would lead to the resurrection of a heavily repressed history (the Soviets and Chinese have done just about everything they can to erase his name from history), but there's something violated by that revelation.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 21, 2019)

Kind of want to go back in time to when there was a big circle jerk of dudes, tripping balls off peyote, developing the concept of religion. 



Ocoka said:


> Dinosaurs. What the fuck is wrong with you people??!! Don't you want to see dinosaurs??



I saw all the jurrasic parks. I think we're all good on that front.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 21, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Kind of want to go back in time to when there was a big circle jerk of dudes, tripping balls off peyote, developing the concept of religion.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw all the jurrasic parks. I think we're all good on that front.



You just want to smoke peyote. Imagine smoking peyote and going to see real dinosaurs...not the stupid fake CGI bullshit dinosaurs. Talk about tripping.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 21, 2019)

Totentanz said:


> Who fired the first shot at Lexington Green.
> 
> ETA: for that matter, the entire day - from whoever the source was who tipped off Revere's network, to his ride, to what should have been Wittemore's last stand, to whether or not Pickering actually had orders to let the British pass into Boston... would all be an amazing sequence of events to watch.
> 
> ...





The amount of effort the current Chinese gov is supposedly putting towards find the tomb of Ghengis Khan is kinda crazy. From what I'm hearing, the Chinese are putting a boatload of money into the archaeology basket as a means of legitimizing their government and future expansion.

Would be tits to be one of the dudes excavating the Khans burial site though! If they find it...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 21, 2019)

I'd like to see Flores Man hunting dwarf elephants, making tools, and just going about it's day.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 21, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> You just want to smoke peyote. Imagine smoking peyote and going to see real dinosaurs...not the stupid fake CGI bullshit dinosaurs. Talk about tripping.


Don't try to pass your fantasies off as mine...


----------



## Brill (Sep 21, 2019)

AWP said:


> If you want to, this is fantasy mental masturbation, so park all of the MQ-9's overhead required to solve life's problems.



I’ve had RQ-170 marshaling overhead since Thursday and no one is the wiser ...’cept for Ken Burns who became a filmmaker of fiction.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 21, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> View attachment 29575
> 
> 
> The amount of effort the current Chinese gov is supposedly putting towards find the tomb of Ghengis Khan is kinda crazy. From what I'm hearing, the Chinese are putting a boatload of money into the archaeology basket as a means of legitimizing their government and future expansion.
> ...



Agree with the first, the excavation is where I'd draw the line.  Finding the Khan's tomb for the sake of promoting the history of the Mongol Empire would be cool.  But given the lengths the empire went to ensure that it went unmolested, I'd honor that and would not excavate.

Just my two cents.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 21, 2019)

Totentanz said:


> Agree with the first, the excavation is where I'd draw the line.  Finding the Khan's tomb for the sake of promoting the history of the Mongol Empire would be cool.  But given the lengths the empire went to ensure that it went unmolested, I'd honor that and would not excavate.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Disagree on the excavation part. The mongol empire is gone and the Khan was kind of a monster, I hope that he does get dug up and put on display for fat tourists and chicks in tight pants to pose with on the Instagram. Beyond that, the grave goods and analysis on the Khans body could give us a better glimpse of the true history of the past.

I just hope to god that the tomb isn't found by the PRC or while they're still in power, they're notorious for hoarding antiquities and keeping their fossil collections secret.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 22, 2019)

I think I'd like to see the daily life leading up to the various parts of my family leaving various bits of Europe to come here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2019)

Formation of the galaxy, creation of the planet, dinosaur extinction, creation of the pyramids, entire life of Jesus.

Hope you UAV has a long loiter.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd like to see the fight at the Little Big Horn, see what really transpired.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 22, 2019)

Mos Eisley, see who shot first.

Or go back and see what Cleopatra really looked like.  Oh and Bibby wants a pet velociraptor.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes to Cleopatra, I read a few articles that said she was ugly.......NO WAY!!!!!  The most powerful men on earth were fighting over her.....no way she was 250lbs and had a good personality!!!!!

The Med takes 4 days to get from Rome to Alexandria, these dudes didnt have 8 month deployment goggles on......I bet she looked like Katy Perry.. ...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 22, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yes to Cleopatra, I read a few articles that said she was ugly.......NO WAY!!!!!  The most powerful men on earth were fighting over her.....no way she was 250lbs and had a good personality!!!!!
> 
> The Med takes 4 days to get from Rome to Alexandria, these dudes didnt have 8 month deployment goggles on......I bet she looked like Katy Perry.. ...


A lot of embellishing, no runway model but definitely nice looking, atleast for the time


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 22, 2019)

Is stealing future tech allowed? Cause I have a dream about wearing an Iron man suit


----------

